# Neymar : Leo ne conferma l'uscita dal Psg



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2019)

Leonardo poco fa in conferenza stampa ha parlato di Neymar confermando che esiste una trattativa per la cessione dell'asso brasiliano e che è anche ben avviata.
La trattativa prosegue ma non è ancora conclusa, sempre a detta dell'ex DS del milan .
Alla finestra sempre Real e Barcellona.


----------



## juventino (10 Agosto 2019)

Il Mundo Deportivo insiste che ci siamo anche noi 
Francamente inizio a pensare che questi stiano rosicando talmente tanto per de Ligt che ci danno su Neymar sperando di renderci delusi quando si accaserà al Real (Al-Khelaifi al Barça non lo vende nemmeno se lo evirano).


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2019)

Andrà al real per non far piangere Zidane che pare non sia contento del mercato. Comunque chi prenderà a quel punto il PSG? Dybala?


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Andrà al real per non far piangere Zidane che pare non sia contento del mercato. Comunque chi prenderà a quel punto il PSG? Dybala?



Giusta osservazione : attenzione all'effetto domino.


----------



## mark (10 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Andrà al real per non far piangere Zidane che pare non sia contento del mercato. Comunque chi prenderà a quel punto il PSG? Dybala?



Probabilmente dybala, milinkovic, donnaruma (spero) e altri


----------



## hakaishin (10 Agosto 2019)

Che circo il psg


----------



## Comic Sans (10 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leonardo poco fa in conferenza stampa ha parlato di Neymar confermando che esiste una trattativa per la cessione dell'asso brasiliano e che è anche ben avviata.
> La trattativa prosegue ma non è ancora conclusa, sempre a detta dell'ex DS del milan .
> Alla finestra sempre Real e Barcellona.



È nostro. Donnarumma + 30 milioni per Neymar. 
Contemporaneamente chiuderemo lo scambio Suso - Depay.
Poi via Kessie e Castillejo per buttarci a bomba su Dybala.
Cambiamo modulo: 4 - 2 - MAMMAMIA.

(sì, sono sarcastico)

((non ho ancora capito bene come il Real sistemerebbe Neymar e Hazard in campo, comunque))


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2019)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> È nostro. Donnarumma + 30 milioni per Neymar.
> Contemporaneamente chiuderemo lo scambio Suso - Depay.
> Poi via Kessie e Castillejo per buttarci a bomba su Dybala.
> Cambiamo modulo: 4 - 2 - MAMMAMIA.
> ...


_
Neymar si è proposto al Milan, c'è un segno di intesa tra Psg e Milan per uno scambio tra Donnarumma+cash e O Ney... NO perentorio di Aivan._


Non è ironia la mia.


----------



## Heaven (10 Agosto 2019)

È possibile che Paratici stia cercando di sfanculare Dybala per lui, oppure hanno davvero bisogno di plusvalenze?

Ronaldo Icardi Neymar
Lukaku Dzeko Dybala


----------



## Kayl (10 Agosto 2019)

ecco vendi Neymar e poi non fare il pezzente per Donnarumba


----------



## Goro (10 Agosto 2019)

Ho sbagliato topic.

Neymar al Real vorrei vederlo comunque.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Agosto 2019)

Non è che finisce dai gobbi ???


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Agosto 2019)

Che flop, che bluff


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leonardo poco fa in conferenza stampa ha parlato di Neymar confermando che esiste una trattativa per la cessione dell'asso brasiliano e che è anche ben avviata.
> La trattativa prosegue ma non è ancora conclusa, sempre a detta dell'ex DS del milan .
> Alla finestra sempre Real e Barcellona.



secondo Marca, la cessione di Neymar dovrebbe portare il PSG all' acquisto di Dybala e di un portiere (che sarà Donnarumma immagino)


----------



## Snake (13 Agosto 2019)

quote crollate sul ritorno al Barca, Abidal volato a Parigi per trattare ufficialmente col PSG, si parla di offerta intorno agli 80-100 mil più Coutinho.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Agosto 2019)

Chi lo prenderà, finirà presto per pentirsene. Ad altissimi livelli è un ex giocatore


----------



## juventino (13 Agosto 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> quote crollate sul ritorno al Barca, Abidal volato a Parigi per trattare ufficialmente col PSG, si parla di offerta intorno agli 80-100 mil più Coutinho.



Umiliazione totale per il PSG.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> quote crollate sul ritorno al Barca, Abidal volato a Parigi per trattare ufficialmente col PSG, si parla di offerta intorno agli 80-100 mil più Coutinho.



Pare sia stato Messi a spingere per il ritorno del brasiliano a barcellona.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2019)

Barcellona che da un pezzo ha perso il senso delle cose, anno dopo anno stanno rompendo il giocattolo perfetto che hanno costruito.

Neymar ha dimostrato di essere sopravvalutato, per quanto fortissimo, e andare a strapagarlo è davvero ridicolo


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Agosto 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Barcellona che da un pezzo ha perso il senso delle cose, anno dopo anno stanno rompendo il giocattolo perfetto che hanno costruito.
> 
> Neymar ha dimostrato di essere sopravvalutato, per quanto fortissimo, e andare a strapagarlo è davvero ridicolo



Finiti determinati giocatori, finita l' utopia del Tiki taka. Era inevitabile.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Umiliazione totale per il PSG.



Finalmente 
Per me sono intollerabili


----------



## pazzomania (13 Agosto 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Barcellona che da un pezzo ha perso il senso delle cose, anno dopo anno stanno rompendo il giocattolo perfetto che hanno costruito.
> 
> Neymar ha dimostrato di essere sopravvalutato, per quanto fortissimo, e andare a strapagarlo è davvero ridicolo



Cicli, è cosi da sempre.

Per creare squadre leggendarie, non bastano soldi e bravura, serve anche tanto tanto culo e allineamento di pianeti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Agosto 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Barcellona che da un pezzo ha perso il senso delle cose, anno dopo anno stanno rompendo il giocattolo perfetto che hanno costruito.



Grazie a Dio.

Altrimenti ci avrebbero presto superato, continuando coi ritmi di qualche tempo fa.


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2019)

Lo schifoso mondo della Liga.
La big spendono 300 miliardi per Dembele e co, tutti flop, lo stesso Cotechinho.
Le squadre di metà classifica non pagano, si interessano ma non pagano e vogliono solo giocatori in prestito.
Prezzi ridicoli comunque, il Psg ora è tornato sulla terra, tornerà ad essere la periferia d'Europa dove non si vince e dove non c'è interesse a giocare un campionato ridicolo senza big match.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lo schifoso mondo della Liga.
> La big spendono 300 miliardi per Dembele e co, tutti flop, lo stesso Cotechinho.
> Le squadre di metà classifica non pagano, si interessano ma non pagano e vogliono solo giocatori in prestito.
> Prezzi ridicoli comunque, il Psg ora è tornato sulla terra, tornerà ad essere la periferia d'Europa dove non si vince e dove non c'è interesse a giocare un campionato ridicolo senza big match.



Io non capisco perché quando nel 2017 il PSG chiuse la campagna trasferimenti con un saldo di -185 si gridò alla scandalo, reclamando la,squalifica della UEFA e quest anno che il Real é giá a -195 e il Barca a -215 se chiude l’operazione Coutinho-Neymar nessuno fiata.

O sono operazioni giustificabili per entrambe oppure inaccettabili per entrambe.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché quando nel 2017 il PSG chiuse la campagna trasferimenti con un saldo di -185 si gridò alla scandalo, reclamando la,squalifica della UEFA e quest anno che il Real é giá a -195 e il Barca a -215 se chiude l’operazione Coutinho-Neymar nessuno fiata.
> 
> O sono operazioni giustificabili per entrambe oppure inaccettabili per entrambe.



Non capisco come uno sempre attento ai conti come te, non riesca a capire che Real e Barca possano fare quel cavolo che gli pare economicamente parlando.

Questi hanno il triplo dei nostri soldi, fanno quel razzo che gli pare, non hanno alcun tipo di problema.

Il Real non faceva mercato da 3 anni praticamente, sono anzi stupito che non abbiano preso pure Pogba e Mbappè.

Io mi aspettavo una campagna acquisti da 400/500 milioni minimo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Agosto 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Barcellona che da un pezzo ha perso il senso delle cose, anno dopo anno stanno rompendo il giocattolo perfetto che hanno costruito.
> 
> Neymar ha dimostrato di essere sopravvalutato, per quanto fortissimo, e andare a strapagarlo è davvero ridicolo



Ma il suo ritorno coincide con il rientrare nella premiata ditta tuffi, segna una continuità. In quel contesto può ancora far qualcosa.


----------



## juventino (13 Agosto 2019)

Pare che il PSG gli abbia chiesto 250 milioni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma il suo ritorno coincide con il rientrare nella premiata ditta tuffi, segna una continuità. In quel contesto può ancora far qualcosa.



Certamente, è forte e molto, ma di certo non un giocatore da 250M e 40 netti all'anno. A Parigi ha mostrato tutti i suoi limiti mentali, perché solo mentali sono


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondo Marca, la cessione di Neymar dovrebbe portare il PSG all' acquisto di Dybala e di un portiere (che sarà Donnarumma immagino)



Rischiano di rinforzarsi, soprattutto se faranno anche un acquisto importante a centrocampo.
Neymar è sempre stato una grana per lo spogliatoio dove i leader venivano decisi insieme, non dagli sponsor. Il brasiliano resta un uomo umanamente ridicolo, con la personalità di un criceto, ecco perchè non arriverà mai neppure a sfiorare il livello di Messi o Ronaldo (ma per me neppure di Ibra ed altri grandi del passato).


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pare sia stato Messi a spingere per il ritorno del brasiliano a barcellona.



Messi Neymar Griezmann Suarez... Non male eh. 
Volevano il ritorno dei 4 fantastici.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Agosto 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non capisco come uno sempre attento ai conti come te, non riesca a capire che Real e Barca possano fare quel cavolo che gli pare economicamente parlando.
> 
> Questi hanno il triplo dei nostri soldi, fanno quel razzo che gli pare, non hanno alcun tipo di problema.
> 
> ...



Infatti io non sono stupito tanto delle mancate critiche a Real e Barca, quanto di quelle al PSG.

Il PSG ha il fatturato del 10% inferiore alle spagnole, quindi simile, nel 2017 veniva da due sessioni di bilancio chiuse in attivo e chiudendo a -185 fece gridare allo scandalo. 

Le sessioni sono assolutamente paragonabili. Non capisco il perché della sollevazione di scudi allora e niente adesso. O silenzio sempre o scandalo sempre.

Sembra quasi che non sia tollerato che il PSG sia nel giro delle grandi squadre..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Agosto 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Messi Neymar Griezmann Suarez... Non male eh.
> Volevano il ritorno dei 4 fantastici.




Il panchinamento e abbrutimento di Griezmann neanche quotato. Basta vedere il video dove Messi lo ignora e lo confina da solo in fondo alla panchina..l


----------



## pazzomania (13 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Infatti io non sono stupito tanto delle mancate critiche a Real e Barca, quanto di quelle al PSG.
> 
> Il PSG ha il fatturato del 10% inferiore alle spagnole, quindi simile, nel 2017 veniva da due sessioni di bilancio chiuse in attivo e chiudendo a -185 fece gridare allo scandalo.
> 
> ...



Secondo me perchè quelli di Real e Barca sono soldi veri.

Quelli del PSG , passami il termine, "artificiali"

Tutto qui, condito da un pizzico di invidia probabilmente.


----------



## Milo (13 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il panchinamento e abbrutimento di Griezmann neanche quotato. Basta vedere il video dove Messi lo ignora e lo confina da solo in fondo alla panchina..l



Penso che nel tempo (lentamente) il panchinaro poi lo diventerà suarez


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Agosto 2019)

Che 250mln siano troppi per Neymar lo sanno tutti, ma che sia finito, che non sia da grande o altre cose che si leggono in giro, proprio no. E' un fuoriclasse che si è stufato del PSG, ma resta fortissimo, più di Griezmann per fare un esempio. Io ricordo partite in cui fece il fenomeno con il Barca, in Champions. Ricordo contro il City e la clamorosa rimonta contro il PSG.


----------

